# Beefheart and MB vs. Zappa and MOI



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Which do you prefer? Music only, forget that Zappa called Beefheart an a$$hole, and gave him his break in the industry or something.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Was a tough choice and thought of both the same, but in the end after listening to both again, I picked Zappa and MOI. Both are quite versatile and variied, but in the end Beefheart has a more chaotic sound, while Zappa’s is more clear and better organized to me.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Zappa and MOI

this poll makes the Bongo Fury album on the fence and Zappa produced Trout Mask


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

They are very different, so I can't choose one over the other. Beefheart's music is actually very organized and thought out even if it doesn't sound that way to some. Their live collaboration Bong Fury is a favorite.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

starthrower said:


> They are very different, so I can't choose one over the other. Beefheart's music is actually very organized and thought out even if it doesn't sound that way to some. Their live collaboration Bong Fury is a favorite.


Yes, Beefheart is more organized than how it may sound, but in the end there is more left to chance in between than Zappa, who is more precise throughout. That may be what makes Beefheart more interesting to some.

The repetition of different lengths by different parts make for less precise harmony.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I can't choose between them musically so I voted even. If I'd look at the body of work merely I'd probaly choose Zappa.


----------

